# Mylestrom - Coffs area



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi
decided to have a holiday in an area outside the tourist route and selected Mylestrom. Will arrive there wed 4/7/07 and leaving tues 10/7/07.

Is there anyone who is aware of what fishing is available in that area? I am not an outside person and will be concentrating on estuary and river fishing. Would be happy to have a day fishing with a fellow yakker in the area.

Hope someone can provide some info

Rod


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Rod, yay happy days!

i'm sure T-curve, myself, Sulo, Woopie and maybe Sir Bob would be up for some fishing.... there's heaps of places from coffs down to nambucca, check out Sawtell on google earth or Boambee. Let us know if u want anymore info and the kind of places u want to go, theres lots of variety.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Kerrie
Love to meet up and fish with your crew.    
Send me a PM and I will try to organise something.Let me know what dates suit.
Rod


----------



## Sir Bob (Jan 29, 2007)

G'day Rod, not sure how much info I can provide but I am planning on going to my spot x on Sat morning maybe Sun arvo also. It would only be a short drive from where you are staying. Haven't caught much there yet (have only been 3 times) but it is my fav spot so far. Other than that just go for a paddle in the river. You will find plenty of options there. Also the sand flats at Urunga are known as good flathead grounds.
Catch ya
Damien


----------

